# Just ordered... what's your favorite color combo?



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

Just placed ED order for a 2004 330Ci that is gray-green metallic/black. Options include: SP, 18" alloys, leather, xenons, moonroof, heated seats. 
It's gonna be a long wait- my pick-up isn't until July. :banghead:

Thought I would inquire what external/internal color combos people like the most... hey I've got plenty of time to change it I need to. I'm kinda intrigued by mystic blue/natural... but need to see it before pulling the trigger once and for all.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Congrats on your order!

For me, Steel Blue/Sand leather was the best combo at the time. I'd have to rethink given the new colors.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I love grey-green metallic, but I don't like it on a coupe. It doesn't look sporty at all. I was considering grey-green after I saw it on a sedan, but then I saw it on a 330CiC. Maybe you will be happy with it though, everybody is different. :dunno:

I like my silver/gray no wood combo because it is so monochromatic and the gray is so airy. I think mystic blue with sand would be a nice combo. I saw that in a convertible at the LA Auto Show. I don't like natural brown on a coupe at all (looks awesome in a sedan though), but again that's just me.

The truth is, once you get behind the wheel the color just won't matter anymore. It will be all about driving and finding the route with the most rewarding curves. :thumbup:

--SONET 

PS I hope you ordered a 6M!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

mquetel said:


> *Just placed ED order for a 2004 330Ci that is gray-green metallic/black. Options include: SP, 18" alloys, leather, xenons, moonroof, heated seats.
> It's gonna be a long wait- my pick-up isn't until July. :banghead:
> 
> Thought I would inquire what external/internal color combos people like the most... hey I've got plenty of time to change it I need to. I'm kinda intrigued by mystic blue/natural... but need to see it before pulling the trigger once and for all. *


Congrats!!

Mystic/natural would look awesome IMO... I'm really not a big fan of grey-green.


----------



## Faheem Daddy (Oct 7, 2002)

When I first looked at the E46 coupes a couple years ago, I was sold on the Steel Grey/Imola Red...and when it came time to get one, I had my heart set on a Topaz Blue/Gray + wood, but I got the Titanium Silver/Black/Titanium trim, and I like this combo the best. But good choice on yours, and I like the Natural color too. :thumbup:


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

SONET said:


> *
> 
> -SNIP!-
> 
> PS I hope you ordered a 6M!  *


Good point, It is indeed a 6sp!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

My favorite is Orient Blue over Black!  :bigpimp:


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Congratulations! I love my Topaz/Sand/Blue top but the Mystic/Natural should be magnificent.I think you could feel quite safe ordering that unseen.Is the build time that long or is that to fit your travel timetable?


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

Clarke said:


> *Congratulations! I love my Topaz/Sand/Blue top but the Mystic/Natural should be magnificent.I think you could feel quite safe ordering that unseen.Is the build time that long or is that to fit your travel timetable? *


Thanks! :thumbup:

The July timeframe was my choice. When I decided to do ED, I already had plans to be in Grenoble for a couple of weeks. Now I just need to figure out the best way to get from there to Munich on the appointed date. Not to mention trying to retain mental stability during the 6 mo. wait for the car...


----------



## 3or5er (Nov 26, 2002)

mquetel said:


> *18" alloys*


:thumbup:


----------



## 3or5er (Nov 26, 2002)

Clarke said:


> *Congratulations! I love my Topaz/Sand/Blue top but the Mystic/Natural should be magnificent.*


I ordered Mystic/Black w/o ZPP. I really like the Mystic/Natural combo but without the wood trim it doesn't look right. Any suggestions please?


----------



## DN325CI (Oct 5, 2002)

Congrats! Picking up my 2004 ED on 4/16. My fav is Orient Blue/Sand.


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

3or5er said:


> *I ordered Mystic/Black w/o ZPP. I really like the Mystic/Natural combo but without the wood trim it doesn't look right. Any suggestions please? *


Exactly one of my concerns with natural (or sand) leather... I don't really care for wood trim (maturity issue? :eeps: ) and I'm not sure how the Ti trim would work with a non-black interior.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

i like steel grey / tanin red the best.

--Andrew


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Ti. Silver or Steel Gray with Tanin Red leather (NA).


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Titan Silver with black, but Orient Blue with natural brown is right up there with it.


----------



## The RedShift (Dec 31, 2002)

Should have mine in a couple more weeks. Electric Red, Sand and wood 330Ci.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I have white over black but my favorites are imola over black and steel grey over tannin.


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

I have topaz-blue paint / gray leather / titanium trim.
For more "classic" I would go electric red paint / natural brown leather / wood trim.


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

I'm getting a mystic/sand cic with a black top. I may switch to a blue top, but I want to see a picture first. ED in May, so I have a little while to decide.

I'm excited about the 6 speed.


----------



## ak330i (Jul 17, 2002)

I have ti.silver/black, but I like jet black/black better, which will be my next order.


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

My favorite color combo has to be Topaz Blue Metallic over Natural Brown Leather. But that combo is very rare. I have Topaz on Black leather.

Nice color combo u chose too...

Bobby


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

My choices are as follows:

1. Jet Black/Black/Titanium Trim
2. Jet Black/Sand/Wood

After that, I would have to say a White Exterior with Natural Brown or Sand. I also like Steel Grey/Black.

It is, of course, personal preference. To me, Black/Black/Titanium is much sportier and Black/Sand/Wood is a bit more elegant. It depends on what you want when you sit down in the car.

The great thing is, there are many colors and options from BMW. As long as you like it and you are happy, then you will appreciate the car that much more.

Your problem is going to be the wait. I honestly do not think I could wait that long.


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

2004ci for ED delivery in June. It'll be 
Black exterior/Grey interior/Myrtle Wood trim. I think that's the nicest color combo (thus why I'm getting it). Only "boring" thing about it is that it's the same color combo as my Probe GT - Black exterior/Grey interior/No wood trim. Maybe I'll get Black exterior/Grey interior on all my cars for the rest of my life and it'll be my "signature". I didn't like any of the browns simply because I don't like brown. The black interior is just too dark (had that choice on my Probe GT and turned it down).


----------



## heymohn (Jan 7, 2003)

Nice choice in color combo!
Mine is Steel Blue/Gray Leather/Titanium...

Don't have it yet, got ordered on 1/4/03.


----------



## Rezdawg (Jan 29, 2003)

Congrats on the car!

My color combination that I like is black/black. Very Mafia-like.


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

I really like titanium silver/Gray interior with titanium dash. Very classy yet sporty. By the way...CAN SOMEONE EXPLAIN WHAT EUROPEAN DELIVERY(ED)? :dunno:


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

RCK said:


> *I really like titanium silver/Gray interior with titanium dash. Very classy yet sporty. By the way...CAN SOMEONE EXPLAIN WHAT EUROPEAN DELIVERY(ED)? :dunno: *


ED is where you order the car to spec from your local dealer and actually take delivery in Munich. You get to drive the car there, if you choose, and have a nice vacation. Then, the car is shipped to the US, where you once again take delivery. Even with the cost of the trip to Munich, you can actually save several thousand dollars over buying the car here locally.

There is a great write-up on ED on Gary's (Nat Brown) site. Hopefully, he will not mind me linking to it.


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks GSR13...very helpful information:thumbup:


----------



## AMB (Jun 13, 2002)

ayn said:


> *i like steel grey / tanin red the best.
> 
> --Andrew *


Me too...


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

AMB said:


> *Me too... [/IMG] *


Me three!  
<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/IndyMike/pc140065.jpg>
<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/IndyMike/p1100114.jpg>

OB & NB is an awesome combo (the frau loves it on her Touring), but I think Mystic and NB will also rock the casbah.

All subjective of course, but there truly is not a combination that just out-and-out reeks.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *but there truly is not a combination that just out-and-out reeks. *


Uhhh...


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

My fav's are Imola/Imola and Electric/Natural.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

IndyMike said:


> *Me three!
> <img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/IndyMike/pc140065.jpg>
> <img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/IndyMike/p1100114.jpg>
> 
> ...


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

*Mi Fav...*

Electric Red / Natural Interior


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, this is a p-shop job right? 

Nobody, but nobody could really order that combo, could they? :dunno:

Regardless, if that is for real I definitely stand corrected.

New statement (as he stands on a soapbox significantly shorter than the one used prior to being chopped down by Plaz):

There is virtually no combination that really reeks.
but be careful with your choice out there people!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *Ok, this is a p-shop job right?
> 
> Nobody, but nobody could really order that combo, could they? :dunno:
> 
> Regardless, if that is for real I definitely stand corrected. *


:lmao: :lmao:

It's for real.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

tgravo2 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you devoid of all taste, Bourbon boy?  :tsk:

Just kidding, of course. 

Ah-ah-ahem. I'll admit it is an acquired taste, though.

It is a love-it or hate-it color, but it has somewhat of a cult status, especially in the light that it is no longer offered.

At first I hated it, but now I couldn't imagine being satisfied with any other choice.

What can I say? :dunno:

People are strange!


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

Even though I'm sticking with the all too popular TiSilver/Grey combo, that steel grey/tanin red is HOT! I haven't seen that color around here.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

cruztopless said:


> *that steel grey/tanin red is HOT! I haven't seen that color around here. *


It is a really neat color. The best part is that in a cab people can't really tell that you are sun-burned. They think it's just a reflection off of the interior. Albeit the white lotion liberally applied around the nose (and eyes, and cheeks, and ears, and etc.) usually gives the jig up. 

Back OT; I'm really interested in seeing what the Silver grey will look like.

Anybody thinking of getting a Silver gray/NB combo? :dunno:


----------

